# Cross beak?



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

I have just noticed that one of my 3 week old Silkie x pekins chicks has a slightly crooked beak. Does any one have any suggestions for correcting it?














Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## rlynd6 (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't think you can correct it. It is a genetic thing. We used dog mail clippers and trimmed our chicks beak When it needed it


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Ah that's a shame. 
Okay so so I trim the top or bottom beak? Or will it be apparent?
Many thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh no! I've just noticed another one! Both from the same hen!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

You will need to trim it *as needed* because it may not wear off normally due to the twist in the beak, thus causing issue.

I would not breed that hen any more, if I were you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Same hen, different roo? 

You do have a genetic thing going on with both parents. When you see it this often in one hatch that usually means both parents are carrying the gene for cross beak.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Same hen same roo. I have 23 chicks 3 or 4 of which were from this hen. The rest are from my other hens and I only have one too and he is tip top. The rest seem totally fine. I don't have the hen anymore as I sold her so have just let the person know that perhaps it's best not to breed from her.... Oops.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

One Roo I meant to say!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## lakesidemaiden (Jun 23, 2014)

Scissor Beak is generally genetic. My little Easter Egger, Miss Prissy, has a pretty bad scissor beak and we aren't sure how well she is going to thrive. We are just going to keep her as a pet bird and not breed her, and hope that with TLC and beak filing and extra feeding and watering care that she will live a long and happy life.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Depending on how bad it gets, she could live a long time. Its those that the deformity becomes so exaggerated that no amount of trimming can help. Only time will tell how bad she will get.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes hopefully it won't get too bad the other chick that has it seems to be worse. I guess I'll have to wait and see what special treatment they may need. I'll love my chickens so I'll hand feed them if needs be! Poor little things.
If I take then to a vet do you think they could do anything now whilst they are young to stop it getting bad?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## lakesidemaiden (Jun 23, 2014)

I wonder if doing something like fermented feed might help? something softer that will be easier to scoop up? plus it also has water in it to it will help keep them hydrated...


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes lots of soggy food! They'll probably end up being really fat! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## lakesidemaiden (Jun 23, 2014)

LOL and laying lots of eggs


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is nothing that can reverse the genetic form other than trying maintain the beak so the bird can eat easily.

It doesn't necessarily need to be fermented feed, just a moistened feed in a container that will allow for scooping which is essentially the way they will end up having to eat.


----------



## chicksRus (Jun 17, 2014)

is there a particular breed that usually gets crossbeak? or does it cross all breeds? i didn't know it was a genetic anomaly, ihave a silkie with a crooked beak, and i thought it was just a malformation unique to her.


----------



## chicksRus (Jun 17, 2014)

the silkie who has it is one of the three females that my next door neighbor gave me almost exactly a year ago, when they were a few days old. she is thriving, and isn't having trouble eating when i feed her by hand with the others in the flock. she eats from the feeders also. will her life be shortened because of this condition? i mean, do some of the one's who have it not get any worse, and just live out their normal life? that would be great. 
do bantams live longer than regular sized breeds? 
what is the average life expectancy for a chicken? 
how will i know when to file her beak, and how to do it, and where to get the tool that i will need? i would rather get advice on here from y'all than from online, because i trust this site more. i will look it up though, just to get a general idea. and as always, thank you in advance for your feedback.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There are two forms, one is genetic, the other is mechanical. The genetic one usually takes both parents carrying the gene for it to show in the chicks. It appears in all breeds that I know of. I've heard of it happening more in EE's than in other breeds. But is that a problem specific to them or because so many have the breed? And is it that not much is said about other breeds when it appears? 

I have a cross beak that is not genetic. There has been tons of discussion on this form. The thought is that something happens to cause damage to the hinge on the jaw when birds are young. After some other research I was doing I found something that confirms it having to do with feeds with a lot of fines. 

What do you mean by crooked? A pic would help in figuring out if it is genetic or just the mechanical problem.

The girl I have now is about five years old. Her beak needs regular trimming since it doesn't get worn down naturally. I use nail clippers for dogs to do the trimming. And just like fingernails you have to stay away from the quick, hit that and it causes a great deal of pain and bleeding.


----------



## cgmccary (Jun 25, 2012)

Crooked beaks (and toes) can be genetic but just as often, it is an incubation problem. I had an incubator that spiked and ran high and I did not notice until too late. A few chicks manage to hatch. One was cross beaked (severely) and the two other chicks had crooked toes. They were the only eggs to hatch. From the same trio, I hatched under hens all summer and did not have one crooked beak or toe. The crooked beak one was a pullet. I let her live, and she turned 5 years old this Spring. She fought so hard to eat and always followed me around, the friendliest. I did not use her to breed because she was smallish & I only use the best hens, but she has been a decent layer & always a fighter for her food.

The hens do a better job of hatching my chicks than I.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Maybe the toe thing is linked as my miniature white Silkie (that I bread from eBay eggs ) had her 4th and 5th toes almost conjoined. I didn't think this would cause any problems breeding from her as the roo is completely different blood line and breed. However, one of the the other chicks that I hatched from her has 4 toes on one foot and 5 on the other!

I did incubate them all but recently brought a super duper new incubator that is totally digital and all the rest were ok. Maybe they won't turn out as cross/scissor beaks but they both have slightly crooked beaks with tiny little gap one side where there should be. So time will tell I guess... Ill try and file them etc


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

